# Gold to silver ratio



## mellowyellow (Aug 8, 2021)

In December 2020, the gold to silver ratio was 77:1 – it took 77 oz of silver to buy 1 oz of gold, approximately $5,000 worth


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 8, 2021)

**sigh**

If I had been fiscally astute way back in my youth, that's were I woulda parked my discretionary sheckles  -  in precious metals...


----------



## Don M. (Aug 8, 2021)

Owning some gold or silver is a good idea.  When, not if, the dollar begins to nosedive, due to the reckless government spending, precious metals may provide a much needed "safety net".


----------



## Cameron (Aug 8, 2021)

With the trillions in debt globally, gov'ts doing what they can to weaken their currency for trade reasons precious metals a very good insurance policy.   I tend to view gold and silver as money and the various fiat currencies out there as play money for gov't manipulation.  As i believe Voltaire said the real value of fiat currency is 0


----------



## Gaer (Aug 8, 2021)

I had quite a silver (and gold) collection back in 2008.
lost it all!  
Well, i tried!


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 9, 2021)

Cameron said:


> With the trillions in debt globally, gov'ts doing what they can to weaken their currency for trade reasons precious metals a very good insurance policy.   I tend to view gold and silver as money and the various fiat currencies out there as play money for gov't manipulation.  As i believe Voltaire said the real value of fiat currency is 0


The gold markets are manipulated by central banks


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2021)

IMO what you invest in is not as important as developing the habit when you are young and can afford it the least.

It could have been gold, the S&P 500, real estate, etc...


----------



## Liberty (Aug 9, 2021)

Hub and I were into the silver commodity market in the 80's...the price skyrocketed and when we tried to sell, the exchange was shut down.  Don't trust any of this anymore.  If there's a run on the market they just halt trading.  Why bother?


----------



## Liberty (Aug 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I had quite a silver (and gold) collection back in 2008.
> lost it all!
> Well, i tried!


How did you lose it all, Gaer?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 9, 2021)

One of our customers use to pay us in Silver Dollars.  They were worth about $35 back about 20 years ago or so. Now they are very slowly getting some momentum, after it's collapse. We have about 30 of them. We could really use the extra cash...so should we keep waiting to cash them in or sell now?


----------



## Gaer (Aug 9, 2021)

Liberty said:


> How did you lose it all, Gaer?


Oh Liberty, I hope it's all right if I don't go into it.
I want to put the past behind me as finished! The past is gone.  Thanks.


----------

